# CK20S 4WD problem



## john212 (Jun 21, 2016)

I have a CK20S 4WD manual transmission and it appears the 4WD is not engaging. The tractor has 129 hours on it and I put the last 29 on it myself (2nd owner). I've used it enough to know that with 4WD drive engaged you can tell a significant difference. Now it sits and spins with any weight in the bucket. The lever appears to shift easy enough. I would appreciate any thoughts?


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome John.
Not really sure when it come to Kotti,have you check rod adjustment?


----------



## john212 (Jun 21, 2016)

I can feel some pressure on the lever when it goes down to 4WD and back up and the linkage is working up the point of entry into the transfer case (although there is only about a ½” of movement). The roll pin is in place and I can see movement in the shaft when engaging. With the front wheels up I can freely rotate the front wheels whether it is in 4WD or not and whether engine is running or not. I hear a slight ticking as they spin but I would think that might be normal. This tractor only has 129hrs on it and put 29 of those on since May 1st of the year. It has been sitting in the originals owners carport for 5 or so years and I don’t believe he even put a shovel full of dirt in the bucket.

Thanks for the reply


----------



## catfishjohn (Jun 11, 2016)

Welcome to tractor forum john212 I don't think I can help you I just wanted to welcome you. May take a day or two but I'm sure some one can help.... You might PM aircummutor as he has been a truck and tractor mac for a long time. Keep us posted and let us know if you find the problem. Again welcome..


----------



## john212 (Jun 21, 2016)

Thanks for the help guys. It turned out to be a cracked "cover, front differential case" item 3 in the image. I'm not sure how it happened or what would cause it to happen but it cost me $368 to get it repaired.

Thanks
John212


----------

